# Una vegada / un cop



## Gamen

Bona nit.

Quina és la diferència netre "cop" i "vegada" si hi ha alguna?

Exemple:
Vaig a la classe d'anglès *una vegada* per setmana.
Vaig a la classe d'anglès *un cop* per setmana.

Agraeixo els vostres comentaris.
Moltes gràcies.


----------



## Elessar

No hi ha cap diferència de significat.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Hi ha també una volta, com en italià, però no l'he mai sentit en català central/oriental.


----------



## germanbz

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Hi ha també una volta, com en italià, però no l'he mai sentit en català central/oriental.


 En canvi en moltes comarques del Pais Valencià es la forma predominant.


----------



## Gamen

Moltes gràcies.
Doncs, jo puc utilitzar qualsevol de les tres indistintament?

Coneixes Brasil?
Sí, Jo hi va estar una vegada/una volta/un cop, pèro fa molt de temps.


----------



## merquiades

Gamen said:


> Moltes gràcies.
> Doncs, jo puc utilitzar qualsevol de les tres indistintament?
> 
> Coneixes Brasil?
> Sí, Jo hi va estar una vegada/una volta/un cop, pèro fa molt de temps.



Sí, són sinònims.  Cada persona, cada regió, cada escriptor té la seua preferència.


----------



## Elxenc

Hola:

Solament per fer un apunt. La forma _*cop*_ no s'usa de cap de les maneres al País València de forma espontània, llevat que algú repetesca alguna frase feta del català oriental (un altre cop), donat que nosaltres mantenim la ele "etimològica" i en diem _colp_ (al igual que diem polp i no pop) i no la utilitzem amb el sentit de vegada o volta. A la resta del domini hi ha altres paraules sinònimes. Ara en ve a la memòria una "pic": una altre pic.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

merquiades said:


> Sí, són sinònims.  Cada persona, cada regió, cada escriptor té la seua preferència.



Tu també tens la teva... o la teua?


----------



## germanbz

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Tu també tens la teva... o la teua?



Encara que la pregunta li la faces a melquiades, conteste per confirmar-t'ho.
Ací al Pais Valencià les dos formes que conviuen son "volta" i "vegada" (pronunciat generalment /vegà/). En el meu cas i encara que estic familiaritzat amb les dos des de sempre  i em sonen exactament igual de naturals, jo només utilitze "volta". No sabria dir-te perqué.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Preferència personal...
Jo he estudiat i parlat català només amb barcelonins (naturals o per adapció) i he llegit i sentit sia cop sia vegada (fins ara, només obres de Rodoreda i de Pedrolo), pero em sembla que fins ara no ho llegit volta (no recordo si apareix al _Tirant_, per això a mi em surten natural només cop i vegada.


----------



## merquiades

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Tu també tens la teva... o la teua?



A mi m'agrada més _volta_ però mai no l'utilitzo.  Em sona elegant.  Un dia tinc l'intenció d'adoptar-lo.  Dic gairebé sempre _vegada_.  Hauran de confirmar-m'ho però em sembla que podria ser el mot més freqüent de tots els tres. En canvi, personalment tinc una aversió a _cop_.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

A mi m'agrada també, però.. sento aquesta paraula com italiana, encara que sapiga que és típica de l'ús valencià (o occidental).


----------



## Elxenc

Angelo di fuoco said:


> A mi m'agrada també, però.. sento aquesta paraula com italiana, encara que sapiga que és típica de l'ús valencià (o occidental).




Jo li l'he sentida en boca d'algun "oriental", açò d'usar volta; no tan freqüentment com a ca' dels valencians, però encara hi resten "usadors". Trobe que hi ha cert "tic" imitador de la parla de Barcelona entre els catalans, i tot allò que siga diferent els sonaria com a molt "pobletà", sobre tot entre els catalans "occidentalistes".


----------

